# Dunnes €5 for €50, €10 for €100 €15 for €150 bad value for the larger amounts.



## ajapale (27 Oct 2013)

This Dunnes offer is better value at the €50 break point.

Break your shop into multiples of €50 for best results. Some check out staff will allow this. I saw a lady today pay €50 cash and €50 debit card and she got two vouchers!

This way you dont get locked into large purchases again next week.

Does anyone know if the vouchers are transferrable? I have a €100 voucher and cant afford to spend €100 on groceries before the expiry date next week.


----------



## shesells (27 Oct 2013)

If the return is 10% why is it better value at lower denominations?


----------



## Time (27 Oct 2013)

Because you are not forced to spend larger amounts to get the 10% off.


----------



## orka (28 Oct 2013)

For the non-Christmas* vouchers, it's not just that you are forced to spend large amounts each week - the 'spend €50' vouchers are better value because you need one more 'spend' than the number of vouchers you use (and the discount is therefore not 10%). 

For example, if you spend €200, you get €20 off the next time you spend €200 - so you have to spend €400 to get €20 off - that's only a 5% return. If you spend your €400 in multiples of €50, you will use a €5 voucher 7 times - so €35 off - or an 8.75% return. The return can never get to 10% because you always have to 'spend' one time more than you get a voucher for.



* The Christmas vouchers are a bit different as they are effectively cash vouchers with no required spend so the discount doesn't depend on 'spend X' rules imposed by Dunnes - but they still don't quite give a 10% discount because you have to spend on something in Dunnes to use them. The best case % discount is about 9% - eg spend €100, get a voucher for €10 - then spend the €10 voucher on exactly €10 of goods - so the discount is €10 on €110 spend or about 9%.


----------



## GDUFFY (28 Oct 2013)

Tesco are giving 17 Euro off when you spend 110 Euro. Got 3 vouchers for next 3 weeks.
I used one voucher yesterday. Spent 115 Euro paid 98 Euro..we had a Dunnes voucher also for 15 off for 150 spend so they lost out .  10% off with Dunnes but 15.5% off with Tesco with lower top spend.


----------

